# Gästepass zu vergeben?



## Tazmal (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Gästepass, sicher fragt ihr euch warum ?

Ich wollte anfangs nicht ins Spiel reinschauen aber mich packt nachdem ich nun soziemlich die Lust an sämtlichen Spielen verloren habe doch die neugierde. leider war ich auch nie in der Beta und habs verpasst das Spiel vorzubestellen.

Würde mich über einen Gästepass freuen 

Schonmal 1000dank

Tazmal


----------

